# Thanks to the Jonas family.



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

PJ, Had a sale today from a lady that moved to VA. She said she had purchased GM soap online from a big family. LOL I asked her if it was GMS and she said yes. She wanted to purchase GM soap and support local. 

Thank you for your labor to promote GM soap, it really does help us all and I am grateful.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

You are abosolutely right, Peggy.

To PJ & Family :handclap


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've also got at least one sale from someone who wanted PJ's soap, but would not buy anything online!


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That is something we have noticed. There is definitely a group of people that only buy soap at farmers' markets and craft fairs. And there are people who only buy online. I am glad that local shoppers find other DGI soapers. And I'm even more glad that I don't have to do craft fairs anymore. LOL

But I actually get quite a lot of repeat customers who found our soap then tried a local soap and came back to mine because the local soap wasn't nearly as good. So quality is what's most important. But y'all know what you're doing and knew that already.

PJ


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh and I'm so glad to help! I would so much rather people use natural goat milk soaps than crap from the store!

PJ


----------

